# Application Receipt Exceeding 24 hours



## WryRhie (Mar 29, 2013)

I had applied for a PR visa which had started underway before I realised my Working Holiday visa was about to expire. The notifications had been going into my spam folder. 
My passport and work documents were with my PR visa. I called the contact centre on Monday to set up an appointment but they said if I submitted a temporary visa ASAP then I should be okay and not to worry about the appointment. Just to include a covering letter stating that my passport, medical certificate, police certificates, etc. would be with my PR visa application so they wouldn't reject it. I had it submitted Tuesday morning, right after they opened. I included the application, the letter and all additional documentation.
The Immigration NZ website states "We will receipt all applications and load them into our computer system within 24 hours." But I hadn't heard anything from them. So I have two questions:
Is it possible the processing is delayed due to the holiday weekend?
If my temporary visa application was rejected, would they still receipt and load it into the system?

I did try to search the forum for a related link but didn't find one. If there is one existing I would appreciate being directed to it.
I am extremely grateful for any help or information anyone has.
Best Regards.


----------

